# Outdoor Skunk Enclosure



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

AS above , we will be moving shortly and i want to get Memphis our boy skunk a shed of his own and build an outdoor enclosure , who has one ? may i see pics and any tips , 
Thanks 
Reef


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Africa aka sallie has an outdoor enclosure for her skunks. X


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

We keep our skunks in an outdoor enclosure. I have no pics, but I can describe it...
We have a 6x4ft wooden shed. It is fully insulated with roofing felt and lined with treated 3-plywood. Inside the shed there is an electric heater - the other side of the safety porch where they cannot get at it; a wooden nesting box and internal light. 
There is a flap about 10"x10" leading to the outside. The outdoor enclosure is 6ft widex15ft longx6ft tall. We have 2x2" tannalised, painted wood frame coated in 1x1" parrot mesh, attached with u-nails, as staples will be ripped out!
The whole roof is covered in mesh, then OSB panels, then shed felt. 
The enclosure is made up of 3x6ft panels, so it can easily be disassembled. 
Outside we have a water bath and feature for the summer, hutches, which they use as a giant litter tray, numerous toys, beds and hammocks. 
We have found this has kept them warm enough in the winter, as they have spent more time in the shed. If you need any more info, then just send us a pm. We'd be happy to help with some ideas for an outdoor enclosure
:2thumb:


----------

